# Mushrooms, onions & tomatoes



## eclaires (May 14, 2010)

Hi, am I wierd that I don't seem to be able to tolerate mushrooms, onions and tomatoes? Are there any other foods that are generally problomatic wiv crohns?


----------



## MapleLeafGirl (May 14, 2010)

Definitely not weird at all.  I'm usually okay with cooked onions but the other two are big no-nos for me.  Everyone is different so what works for one person, doesn't necessarily work for others.  I avoid corn, red meat, wine and raw vegetables.


----------



## dreamintwilight (May 14, 2010)

Mushrooms are hard to digest. Onions are naturally gassy and tomatoes can be hard for some people due to skins, seeds, and acidity. It's not weird at all. I seem to tolerate tomatoes alright if they are skinned and seeded. I stay away from mushrooms purely because I don't want to get a blockage (I have lots of narrowing in my ileum) and use onion powder instead of whole onion.


----------



## CrohnsHobo (May 14, 2010)

I don't tolerate any of those. Actually don't tolerate most vegetables at all anymore.


----------



## D Bergy (May 14, 2010)

Can't do Onions.  They swell my guts shut.  I can eat the other two without any problem.

Dan


----------



## Nyx (May 14, 2010)

I'm allergic to mushrooms so totally avoid those....onions are good if they're cooked and I have no problems with tomatoes at all.


----------



## Keona (May 15, 2010)

cant eat them either.
________
Xxx Tube


----------



## Rebecca85 (May 16, 2010)

Still finding out what I can and can't eat, though I had mushroom risotto a few days ago and had a bit of pain. Don't know if it was the mushrooms or the rice though! Onions seem to be ok (thank goodness as I use them a lot in cooking) and so do tomatoes. In fact most veg seems to be ok so long as it is well cooked. I am using my slow cooker a lot so the veg gets really soft.

Rebecca.


----------



## Linney (May 16, 2010)

Definately no mushrooms. I can eat tomatoes if seeded and skinned and very finely chopped onions.  Can't eat any dairy either, I crave raw veg with a dip, glass of wine and peanuts !!


----------



## ChefShazzy (May 16, 2010)

eclaires said:
			
		

> Hi, am I wierd that I don't seem to be able to tolerate mushrooms, onions and tomatoes? Are there any other foods that are generally problomatic wiv crohns?


Not weird at all;  you should keep a running list of what food bother you and what your 'safe' foods are.  All of us have different foods on those lists, just stick to whatever works for you.  In general, though, most of us would agree that corn should be avoided.


----------



## ameslouise (May 16, 2010)

Mushrooms?!  I chew them a million times and they somehow reconstruct themselves and come out whole....


----------



## Astra (May 16, 2010)

I had some sage & onion stuffing the other day with roast chicken
OMG!
was I in Pain? understatement of the year! never again!
tomatoes give me the squits too!


----------



## drguest (May 23, 2011)

i go roast chicken, carrots, potatoes and onions in a convectional cooker (200 celcius for 2 hours) and im all good for the rest of the day.


----------



## Scifimom (May 24, 2011)

I cant tolerate mushrooms any more. Onions are fine for me but only cooked (I dont like them raw anyway) Tomatoes with no skin no seeds are ok too but its a lot of work to do that and I usually dont bother


----------



## drguest (May 24, 2011)

this disease is crazy ! some people are ok and others bad with the same food ! my god, its going to be harder than i thought i think........

i am inconstant pain from 10am to 1am every day. always after i eat.

only endone works and it doesnt take away the whole pain, maybe only 1/3.


----------



## sara88 (Aug 25, 2015)

ameslouise said:


> Mushrooms?!  I chew them a million times and they somehow reconstruct themselves and come out whole....


LOL! Same thing happens to me it's so weird


----------



## Om3ga1 (Aug 25, 2015)

ameslouise said:


> Mushrooms?!  I chew them a million times and they somehow reconstruct themselves and come out whole....


I have the same problem with corn.


----------



## sara88 (Aug 25, 2015)

Om3ga1 said:


> I have the same problem with corn.


To be fair I think everyone has that problem with corn even those without Crohn's disease lol I avoid corn completely I would certainly have a blockage if I ate that ..I just had my first bowel resection and I'm hoping it will be my last -_-


----------

